# Parking lifts - safety requirements



## Yikes (Mar 20, 2017)

In areas with high land costs, parking lifts are becoming more popular.  Think of them as "vertical tandem parking".  My client wants to use this in a project in southern California, and I'm trying to picture how to handle this code-wise.  





The specific system we're looking at includes a pit, so that with a touch of the button, either car can be raised or lowered into retrieval position.  (We will provide ADA/CBC accessible parking in a conventional manner, without lifts.)  
At the moment, my main concern is the edge of the pit.  this is a private garage, and each tenant control their own lift.  There is no human attendant; then mechanism is operated by the tenant.  When at rest, the pit is inaccessible, as it is always covered by either the lower or upper platform.  It is only partially exposed when it is moving up/down.
1.  Does it meet CBC 1015.2 "Guards" exception 1 "loading side of loading docks or piers", since we are essentially loading cars onto a machine?
2.  Do I treat the edge of the pit like a transportation platform (subway, train station), with tactile warning surfaces near the edge?
3.  Does the platform edge need some type of vertical garage door, to close off the mechanism area during movement?


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 20, 2017)

ask the manufacture how it complies  with the applicable codes, what safety  devices i has on it, is it listed for a semi public garage


----------



## cda (Mar 20, 2017)

Call van nuys?


This past February in Van Nuys, California, the new establishment of a residential automated parking system broke ground, giving a futuristic spin on 




http://untappedcities.com/2013/10/22/cities-101-stacked-mechanical-parking-lots-nyc/


----------



## cda (Mar 20, 2017)

What is done with other temporary openings??


https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/sh...swe10.jpg&sp=76cfa55336d87b8f0eb68b9a4f386362




Is there a guard that automatically comes up ???


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 21, 2017)

You didn't mention whether tis was a robotic, valet or selfpark system?
A robotic one was installed in DWNTN LA recently.


----------



## Msradell (Mar 21, 2017)

If untrained individuals, the residents, are going to be operating this it would seem like a secure closure of the opening, probably with a door of some type would be required while the lift is in operation. It's much like a passenger elevator on a much more dangerous as far as pinch points are concerned as the device moves.


----------



## cda (Mar 21, 2017)

Not sure if a requirement is in the code???

In a way it is a piece of equipment.

No guards seen at a service garage around car lifts


----------



## steveray (Mar 22, 2017)

The key would be whether employees or the public are parking them...Employee...OSHA, public...code...IMO


----------



## cda (Mar 22, 2017)

steveray said:


> The key would be whether employees or the public are parking them...Employee...OSHA, public...code...IMO




Ok

Which section?


----------



## steveray (Mar 22, 2017)

At least guards next to walking surfaces...maybe some more...I might argue 1/2" floor openings per ANSI. At a car repair lift, they are employees, not the public.


----------



## Yikes (Mar 24, 2017)

It is for use by tenants, who will be trained on how to use it.  But I think it is different than a service bay, which is intended to NOT be used by the public.


----------



## cda (Mar 24, 2017)

Yikes said:


> It is for use by tenants, who will be trained on how to use it.  But I think it is different than a service bay, which is intended to NOT be used by the public.




Tried to give an somewhat example

There are better ones out there?

It seems like it is a piece of equipment 

What section can be said that regulates it?


----------



## ICE (Mar 27, 2017)

The safety measures to keep people from hurting themselves must be extensive.  If any Scott gets a shot at operating this thing it's got to be childproof.  "The tenants will be trained".....That's not realistic.


----------

